# Ottawa Strikes Again



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





I was going to say that this guy’s on crack but he likely needs $$ for VERY expensive drugs. Or he’s used to bidding on gov’t contracts.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The 3 screw necks are not supposed to be very good at staying on the body.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I was in the market for one a while ago, so I can say with certainty that this guy is retarded.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

So is he about $4500 high on his pricing.


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

and.....hard tail, hard sale.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

$3,500 guitar at best.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

GuitarT said:


> $3,500 guitar at best.


Well, in Ottawa the most you can expect to be offered on Kijiji is half of your asking price. So maybe he's crazy like a fox.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Distortion said:


> So is he about $4500 high on his pricing.


Add another $1000. ‘75 is the first year of the less desirable flat pole pickups & as Jean said it’s a hardtail. Maaaaybe he’ll get $3K from someone who really, really, really wants Oly White.

FWIW I recently sold an original ‘79 Silver Anniversary with COA, OHSC & new frets for a hair over $2K.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Roryfan said:


> Add another $1000. ‘75 is the first year of the less desirable flat pole pickups & as Jean said it’s a hardtail. Maaaaybe he’ll get $3K from someone who really, really, really wants Oly White.
> 
> FWIW I recently sold an original ‘79 Silver Anniversary with COA, OHSC & new frets for a hair over $2K.


The 3 screw neck plate is as bad as anything.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

On kijiji in Ottawa, you could list it at $100 and someone will offer 50 and ask "will you deliver?"


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

player99 said:


> The 3 screw neck plate is as bad as anything.


IMO the 3 bolt bears the brunt of the blame for the often poor fit between neck & body resulting from QC standards dropping & production quotas increasing during the ‘70s. CBS seemed to find a new a corner to cut (don’t forget about the saddles & trem block) every year in the early-mid ‘70s that contributed to the “decline” of the Stratocaster. And the belief that weight = sustain meant that the public wanted & was buying 10 lb. canoe paddles.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I've got a 74 for sale at a much better price. Just saying


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

zztomato said:


> On kijiji in Ottawa, you could list it at $100 and someone will offer 50 and ask "will you deliver?"


I think its province wide. FB is not much better but they keep coming back for warranty after the price beat down.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> IMO the 3 bolt bears the brunt of the blame for the often poor fit between neck & body resulting from QC standards dropping & production quotas increasing during the ‘70s. CBS seemed to find a new a corner to cut (don’t forget about the saddles & trem block) every year in the early-mid ‘70s that contributed to the “decline” of the Stratocaster. And the belief that weight = sustain meant that the public wanted & was buying 10 lb. canoe paddles.


I agree. In my opinion there's nothing inherently wrong with a 3 bolt system, it's the fact that they coincided with a period of sloppy neck pockets that gave them the bad reputation. Going with 3 bolts had nothing to do with Fender trying to save 12 cents on a fourth bolt. It was all about accomadating the micro tilt neck adjustment. By putting the rear bolt in the center it prevented the neck from being canted to one side or the other when tightening when the micro tilt adjustment raised the neck slightly out of the neck pocket. Personally I think the 3 bolt system is not as big an issue as things like the one piece cast bridge plate/trem block or the anemic pickups or often heavy body weight typically found on 70's Strats.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

3 bolts bore the brunt of a lot of complaints regarding CBS cost cutting but as a smart man like Leo Fender used them on his G&L's, they can't be all that bad


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Davestp1 said:


> Leo Fender used them on his G&L's so they can't be all that bad


My '93 Legacy bass


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

,


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

zztomato said:


> On kijiji in Ottawa, you could list it at $100 and someone will offer 50 and ask "will you deliver?"


Oh yeah, that's the truth!  There's another one from the same era that keeps popping up time after time for $12 500, guy's been trying to sell it for years. I think a lot of people are setting prices based on what others are asking rather than what they can actually sell for. Realistically though, are they really even selling for $3500? Most of the ones sold on eBay went for less than $2K, and that's a world-wide audience. I got a 1975 about 30 years ago for $500, back then they were plentiful and cheap. I don't expect they will ever reach what the guy is asking for...


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I came on here to post this crazy price. I see it’s already been done.


----------

